# Mac Pro (2013) 12-core 128GB RAM performance?



## grilljanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello Mac Pro "trashcan" users!
Have any one of you upgraded to 128 GB RAM on the 12-core CPU? If so, how does it run with samples loaded, since the clock speed on RAM drops to poorly 800MHz with this config. I'm currently using this machine as a slave with VEP 7. Maxed out the 64GB and CPU utilization is only around 20-30%. I would like to use more CPU power from this server instead of getting another machine. Since RAM is maxed out at the moment, upgrading would be a good option?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm using 128gb on my cheese grater and it runs well, but tell me about how and why the clock speed drops to 800, is that happening to me and I didn't even know it?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 24, 2020)

found this: https://macperformanceguide.com/MacPro2013-OWC_128GB-bandwidth.html


----------



## grilljanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm using 128gb on my cheese grater and it runs well, but tell me about how and why the clock speed drops to 800, is that happening to me and I didn't even know it?


I don't know if it applies to the cheese grater, on the 2013 it is caused by using 32GB modules. It has to do with the memory architectures and infrastructure of the CPU.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 24, 2020)

grilljanne said:


> If so, how does it run with samples loaded, since the clock speed on RAM drops to poorly 800MHz with this config.


i have a mp2013/12-core. i've upgraded from 64 to 128 gb and didn't see a real world difference in RAM performance.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 24, 2020)

Didn’t notice the difference of performance of the ram’s clock speed, besides, all my instruments are loaded into ram and it works flawlessly.


----------



## grilljanne (Feb 25, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> i have a mp2013/12-core. i've upgraded from 64 to 128 gb and didn't see a real world difference in RAM performance.


Ok good to hear. Du you use your machine for VEP?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2020)

grilljanne said:


> Ok good to hear. Du you use your machine for VEP?


no


----------

